# Curious: Anyone Met Their Signifant Others Via Biking?



## myitch (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm just curious if any of you ladies met your boyfriends or husbands through cycling, like maybe a bike club or even just randomly while on the trail. What a great way to meet someone with similar interests in cycling, yes!


----------



## Mary Ann (Jan 13, 2004)

Met him in the MTBR chat room (they used to have one). Been together almost 7 years, and riding is still one of our shared passions.

Mary Ann


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Nope, but we met on a ski trip in Austria.


----------



## konahottie_311 (May 26, 2005)

*not really on the bike but*

I met my bf on a dating site and I didn't really think to much about him one way or another...we talked for about 2 months on line and then one day him and his friends were going to do some shuttle runs and asked if I wanted to go..nothing better to do so I went. He was really cute in person..his picts did him no justice....and him,his 6 friends and I had a great day of biking. He dropped me off and then we all went out for drinks later that night......a year and a half later we have a good happy life together and a very nice collection of bikes. My last long term BF that I met in Jasper....our first date was biking as well...good way to get out and see if they are compatable in that part of your life.My guy will never come on a xc ride with me,and is not nearly as bike obsessed as I am but our summer holiday in Whistler was so fun and I love that that was out vacation together and he is a really good freerider,who is always supportive and if I do something new and land it he always is so proud...."thats my girl" as he puts it and i love that.He also is super good at taking care of me when I have huge bails..so far 3 trips to the hosptial..he is a good BF...Kona


----------



## brianthebiker (Nov 1, 2005)

Met my fiancee on a road bike ride through mutual friends who are also riders (they have cycled coast to coast).


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

*Yup.*

10 years of fun.


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

*At the gym*

I met my wife at the gym. The funny thing is that I had stopped riding at the time for a few years and she got me into mtbing and now she can't stop me..... We have tooooo many bikes for our own good, well I do and she really has no time to ride anymore... 

Hmmmmm, life has some funny turns in it....

-Dude


----------



## Neen (Sep 27, 2004)

I did, going strong for over a year now, and the bike collection is growing and growing. I think between us, we have 8!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

myitch said:


> I'm just curious if any of you ladies met your boyfriends or husbands through cycling, like maybe a bike club or even just randomly while on the trail. What a great way to meet someone with similar interests in cycling, yes!


i've met a number of people i've dated through cycling - either at races or rides.

rt


----------



## alaskarider (Aug 31, 2004)

*not via biking, no*

but I did meet my fiance on the cross-country ski trails. Now we ride together in the summer and ski together in the winter. Does it get better than that?


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Once dated a guy based on the fact that he *said* he mtb'ed but actually he just owned a decent hardtail- never rode dirt with it. We dated for two years anyway!

But if my next BF doesn't ride, he's going to have a hard time understanding. It's a priority.


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*Mountain Biking BF*

I didn't meet my BF mountain biking. However, I had let all my friends know that I was only interested in dating mountain bikers (otherwise I would never see him) and one of our mutual friends introduced us. Two years later and we are happily together with our 10 bikes! I also have several friends who have met mountain biking mates through match.com.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

Christine said:


> ...But if my next BF doesn't ride, he's going to have a hard time understanding. It's a priority.


Similar thread a while back I learned from it that it's not crucial to (most) guys whether or not their SO rides. Different story for the majority of women on this forum.... and for me. I'm convinced-- girls who ride deserve guys who, at least, "get it".

I was post-divorce & had already suffered thru 999 DATES FROM HELL when I met my BF on a mtb egroup. I knew little about him except that he could lead me on a certain historic trail. Mt. Lowe/Echo Mountain was my entire focus that day & I was very excited to be there. There were no expectations & no dreaded first-date interrogations. But on that ride (and many to follow), we acknowledged our mutual passions for mtb'ing, nature, geology, microbrewed stouts and much much more.

Yes, he's a far better rider and NO (to men reading this), I don't expect him to _always _or _only _ride with me. Nor does he resent my involvement in a women's mtb club. He not only "gets it", he's proud that I get it, too. We spend long contented hours detailing our bikes, poring over topo maps & planning trips. He's a good teacher who's patient like a saint if I have trouble on a technical climb. When we ride together, I swear I'm in heaven.

Single gals, don't settle. If mountain biking is truly your passion, there's a great guy out there who wants to know you.

~Di


----------



## namrita (Jun 1, 2005)

yup, met my fiance b/c of mtn biking  

actually, a local atlanta mag is running a feature on this same topic in the feb. issue, and we get to be in it!


----------



## hardtail05 (Oct 11, 2005)

I dated a girl who was into mountain biking once. I did not meet her through mountain biking, but we were both glad when we found out the other rode. Well, on the first date she asked me how long it would take me to do a certain ride and I honestly estimated. She got so intimidated and said "there is no way I'm riding with you" and she meant it. It was kind of a bummer, but I realized that ability level also comes into play in some people's minds (I didn't care, I wasn't looking for a competitor). I never saw her again after that day....


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*Yup*

I met my girlfriend on the trail. She was riding with her friend who had the same bike as me, we chatted we rode a while, then I headed back home. I ended up leaving my number on a bulletin board at the parking lot and couldn't believe it when she called. We are happily together after three years, and although we don't always ride as much as we did, we still love to get out on the trails together, and we are building ahouse about 12 feet from a great trailhead.

I think she is beautiful every day, but when she is on her bike she is simply awesome. What can I say. I'm a lucky guy.


----------



## Sadlebred (Jan 12, 2004)

I met my husband after a group road ride through some mutual friends. We were freinds for about 3-4 years before we started dating. We got married in August 2005 and have 6 bikes and are expecting a new road bike and a new cyclocross bike in the next 2 months.


----------



## brianthebiker (Nov 1, 2005)

hardtail05 said:


> I dated a girl who was into mountain biking once. I did not meet her through mountain biking, but we were both glad when we found out the other rode. Well, on the first date she asked me how long it would take me to do a certain ride and I honestly estimated. She got so intimidated and said "there is no way I'm riding with you" and she meant it. It was kind of a bummer, but I realized that ability level also comes into play in some people's minds (I didn't care, I wasn't looking for a competitor). I never saw her again after that day....


Why didn't you just say something to the effect of "let's just ride and see how it goes?" and ride at a slower pace to start out? She could have wound up being a great mountain biker, as we all started out at a much lower level than where we currently are. For the number of girls out there who are actually willing to get on bikes and ride, I am just surprised that a guy has no problem in knowingly scaring off a potential mate(biking).

But that's just me and my .02


----------



## LyndaW (Jul 22, 2005)

I didn't even own a bike when I met my hubby. He borrowed a buddies bike for me and took me out riding as one of our first "dates". That was seventeen years ago  and I'm still in love with them both... When we added onto our house a couple of years ago one of the extra rooms was a bike room


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

I sold mine her first legitimate MTB about 4 years ago. 

I shudder to think how many bikes we have between us....15?

Oh, and she hangs out on these boards

B


----------



## Dirtygrl (Jun 28, 2005)

*I guess there is still hope*

For us sinlge girls huh?


----------



## hardtail05 (Oct 11, 2005)

Dirtygrl said:


> For us sinlge girls huh?


I would say definitely yes. A lot might depend on the demographic of where you live, but in this place, the numbers are very, very favorable to the single women, especially if she's an outdoorsy type. Last group ride I did for the season, we saw two single-speeders who were having their first date together and they chose to do it on mountain bikes. True story: she was killing him. Sounds like a fun idea, though&#8230;&#8230;..


----------



## Bikergal (Oct 10, 2005)

YES!!! He contacted me first as a riding partner. I was kinda seeing someone else though and wasn't really interested in getting involved, we rode a few times together but it took 6 months for us to go on an actual date. Still dating and riding and now we have 5bikes between us and another one is in the process of being made. 
Looking forward to the FUTURE with him.


----------



## brianthebiker (Nov 1, 2005)

Dirtygrl said:


> For us sinlge girls huh?


If you are female and ride a bike, and are looking for a biker guy, the odds are definitely in your favor.


----------



## hardtail05 (Oct 11, 2005)

brianthebiker said:


> Why didn't you just say something to the effect of "let's just ride and see how it goes?"


Umm, long story


----------



## Dirtygrl (Jun 28, 2005)

*Soooooo*

Know any elidgeable biker men in Florida? LOL


----------



## Team Pro Laps (Jul 1, 2004)

*Yup,*

First met him in the parking lot at the trail head (Think he asked to borrow a pump and offered me a Cliff bar). Then eventually tracked him down through the local mtn bike club. First date (trail work and ride) at Thanksgiving, engaged at Christmas a year ago, married since last May. 8 bikes, lots of love, and fun on two wheels. People kept trying to set me up with dates, but I always knew that I wanted to meet someone with an interest in the outdoors.


----------



## myitch (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow, very cool to see all the happy couples out there. What's also super fun to see is the family that grew out of it. Family of bikes that is. 5, 8, 15 bikes??? Wow.

Right now, I'm a single guy. Single in the legal sense as well as bikes. For the first time in 5 years, I've only got my trusty trail rig. What a shame. 

Great stories to hear sistahs...and bruddahs.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

hardtail05 said:


> I would say definitely yes. A lot might depend on the demographic of where you live, but in this place, the numbers are very, very favorable to the single women, especially if she's an outdoorsy type.


Hmmm. Maybe I should move to Colorado...

Kathy


----------



## hardtail05 (Oct 11, 2005)

Lucky said:


> Hmmm. Maybe I should move to Colorado...
> 
> Kathy


LOL, should be plenty of guys to choose from. The MT biking is OK, too....


----------



## Broussard (Mar 17, 2005)

*Sorta.*

I was in bar in New Orleans getting hammered, and got into an arguement 
with a girl. I have no recollection how it started, but we ended up betting 
on the location of the Mason-Dixon line. I bet (and lost) a XT / Mustang 
front wheel.

That was three years ago, and we're still together. 

ZB


----------



## Joe Dirt (Nov 20, 2005)

rocknrollbarbie said:


> That is a really cool story! It sounds like you both are very lucky.


Your quote? Idiot. Ahh....I cannot remember the movie. dynomite something? filmed in ID?


----------



## rocknrollbarbie (Dec 12, 2005)

That is a really cool story! It sounds like you both are very lucky.


----------



## Mudflaps (Sep 7, 2005)

Lucky said:


> Hmmm. Maybe I should move to Colorado...
> 
> Kathy


 Or Oregon, where we ride year-round on the Wet (west) side of the mountains. The big debate for me is usually, ski Saturday and ride Sunday? Or the reverse?? Choices, choices. Now that the All Comer's Meet 2 http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=159669
is over, we'll give trail building a rest for a couple months and concentrate on playing.

Oh yeah, and some of the guys are OK too ask Wreckless. She found hers in our crew.


----------



## mtnbecky (Feb 5, 2004)

*glad to read that there's still hope!*

and all the encouragement around the outdoor passion. If they are couch potatoes, it's just really not my gig. Being recently dumped, I'm hoping I can find just more fun and trails out there that it seems I've been missing! Last night was a great start; a road ride full on time trial in the freezing dark with an understanding (guy) friend I've had for over 23 years. I'm hoping there's someone out there for me...but as my hiking friends and I have admitted...it's nice if they're stronger and faster than us! It feels nice to be challenged. C'mon all you NorCal mountain bikers...don't be shy! bb


----------



## Jewell of D(enial) (Apr 25, 2005)

*I did, I did...*

My bf and I ended up on the same 24hr mbr race about 2 years ago. This team needed a female and the rest was history...well, not really. I was in a relationship with someone else and he knew it. But when that ended we started riding together much more and then the rest was history. Mtbing is our main shared passion, but he's interested in some of my other passions as well that I hope to share with him in the future (water and snowskiing, backpacking, climbing, traveling...). We'll be getting married in about 4 months and when I can ride again, we'll take our bikes on a cool honeymoon!

It's amazing to see how many folks met there SO's via biking. Rad.

Julee


----------



## Mother Medusa (Jun 25, 2005)

myitch said:


> Wow, very cool to see all the happy couples out there. What's also super fun to see is the family that grew out of it. Family of bikes that is. 5, 8, 15 bikes??? Wow.
> 
> Right now, I'm a single guy. Single in the legal sense as well as bikes. For the first time in 5 years, I've only got my trusty trail rig. What a shame.
> 
> Great stories to hear sistahs...and bruddahs.


We didn't meet thru biking, but sports were part of our early activity, first saw him playing soccer, we did a couple of hiking dates... the rest is history. His biking was mostly roadie stuff and I was into climbing but we both moved to our middle ground, mtb. Now we even vacation with kids, bikes and the in laws  On our last summer vacation we had to take an extra car just for the bike stuff (6 bikes a trailer and assorted junk). Current bike count is close to 12 (I really don't know) and rising with the girls... It is actually a major part of our social circle.


----------



## edoz (Jan 16, 2004)

*Me too.......*

I met my gf cycling. I don't remember actually meeting her, there was just kinda this gradual introduction and we ended up racing mtb on the same club team. We got 2nd in 2person open at Oklahoma's only 24hr race last year. In April, we'll be together two years.


----------



## MtnSpectre (Nov 21, 2004)

Dirtygrl said:


> Know any elidgeable biker men in Florida? LOL


LOL. Not eligible but I am curious about some more trails down there. I rode in Tallahassee at a couple of trails (Tom Brown park and Red bug). Live up in Georgia near Savannah right now. Good luck on the eligible bikers....lol.


----------



## rocknrollbarbie (Dec 12, 2005)

Napoleon Dynamite. Such a funny movie! Yeah. Filmed in Preston, Idaho.


----------



## Joe Dirt (Nov 20, 2005)

rocknrollbarbie said:


> Napoleon Dynamite. Such a funny movie! Yeah. Filmed in Preston, Idaho.


I grew up in Mtn Home. don't tell anyone


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

mtnbecky said:


> It feels nice to be challenged. C'mon all you NorCal mountain bikers...don't be shy! bb


Hard time finding a serious mt biking guy in NoCal? Next time you are anywhere near Tahoe just show the any indication that you ride (bike on your car, disc rotor sticking out of your bag, or a t-shirt that says "I Mountain Bike") and we will be tripping over ourselves and driving off the road to get your number. It will be like the ice cream truck pulling into a preschool playground.

You'll have to post this on another board, though. We can't ask you out on this one 

Jeff


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

myitch said:


> I'm just curious if any of you ladies met your boyfriends or husbands through cycling, like maybe a bike club or even just randomly while on the trail. What a great way to meet someone with similar interests in cycling, yes!


First sighting was biking, first meeting was over rigging sail boards, more than the campfire's sparks happened and now it's 17 years, 3 kids, and big fuzzy dog.

YMMV, but it all has me thinking marriage a highly underrated concept.


----------

